# nipple



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Anyone saw any weed lines at nipple lately


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Was out there on Saturday:

Good news: I found that rip. It was running east-west about halfway between the nipple and elbow. 

Bad news: It seemed pretty lifeless though I only trolled it for like 30 minutes as I was ready to bottom bump. There were no flyers with it; in fact, I only saw maybe 15 total all the way from the nipple to elbow. I would say the water was a deep blue-brown. At the rip it was decently clean water, but it certainly was not a great color. Very sparse basketball sized weeds through the area.


The water at the elbow was dirty dirty with lots of bonita busting.


----------

